# PM Research Model #5A



## bill4227 (May 1, 2017)

Hi,

In clearing out my in law's estate I found what looks like a complete PM Research model 5a casting kit. I am looking for a copy of the drawings and instructions. PM Research does not have any to sell or copy. If anyone has a copy that they could reproduce for me i will pay for coping and postage.

Contact me at bill4227 at gmail.com

Thanks


----------

